# Please critique my how-to video for my college course.



## O_Snapp (Mar 13, 2013)

Please note::: No one is holding the camera.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I think you have done a nice job of explaining the process in a clear and concise manner that is easy to follow and understand. You presentation is very good, however I do have a couple of items of constructive criticism which I hope you will recieve in the same spirit they are offered.
Even though you have assured us no one was manning he camera, it's still disconcerting to see that muzzle pointed directly at the camera (and in effect, at the viewer).
The amount of cleavage you show may cause you to be taken less seriously.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

What firearm? :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In all seriousness, re-do the video wearing a more conservative shirt.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice instructional video, I'm ok with the cleavage. Do you also carry concealed?


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

I liked it. However, the number one safety rule is to make sure the weapon is pointed in a safe direction.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

"Having a round in the chamber is probably not a good idea if you are going to be pulling the trigger."

You take a slightly sarcastic tone, which may be inappropriate if this is for a college course, and it is, in fact, wrong. It is DEFINITELY not a good idea to have a round in the chamber if you are going to pull the trigger during disassembly. Why not just say that and say why?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Harryball said:


> I liked it. However, the number one safety rule is to make sure the weapon is pointed in a safe direction.


You are the only one who caught that.. Good job. And good job with the video O_Snapp


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Very well done. I'd probably surpass any live ammo being in the magazine and pistol perhaps, but a very instructional breakdown and reassembly on the Taurus. As good as I've seen on you-tube, I'll give you an A. BTW, I don't know about the Taurus, but my rounds kick out the side generally as opposed to dropping down through the mag well.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Well it was a good video.

To me nothing wrong with the shirt. Either you are watching the video for the information presented or for her cleavage which it fulfills on both counts.

As far as pointing the weapon at the camera if a round discharged I don't think there is anyway for me or anyone else to be harmed.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice video. Well intentioned. You asked for a critique and I think you got a good one.

This forum has a wealth of experience, when it comes to firearms. For technical and safety information you’ve come to the right place. For film direction and presentation there may be better places to go.

The things that stuck in my active and subconscious mind were basically the same things that have already been pointed out. 
Your intended audience is probably your college peers, which are probably not as savvy as you when it comes to something they don’t pursue on a regular basis. (1) We both know that the bullet that dropped down the mag well did so because your finger was blocking the ejection port. That won’t be evident to your audience and they may walk away believing that the empty cases are ejected through the mag well. (2) Seeing the muzzle end of a gun sticks in one’s mind whether on film (dating myself) or real life. (3) I normally clean my gun after returning from the range. As such, I would be clothed for shooting practice. T-shirts and buttoned collars prevent hot brass from finding their way to my exposed skin. (4) If you had started with an empty gun for cleaning, criticism might have been harder to find.

That’s the basic items that stuck with me. I applaud your interest in firearms and your willingness to present it to your college associates. Thank you for coming to this forum and asking for our opinions. Good luck in all your endeavors


----------

